# Contract Advice



## Renholder (Feb 11, 2016)

Greetings,

Originally, I wanted a Recon contract, but was advised against it heavily. I signed an 03xx contract under the notion that I'd be able to volunteer. I learned later from Teufel that it was impossible to volunteer at SOI East since there are no Reconnaissance staff stationed there.

I consulted my recruiter and he said that there are no Recon contracts for my April ship date. There is one available in June, but he said the people above him wouldn't change my ship date. I would have to find someone to take my spot since April is a very unpopular month to ship. He seemed very honest about this and even had a GySgt tell me the same thing.

Should I fight to get my contract changed and risk getting kicked out of the DEP? Or should I just ship and hope that I will be able to take the indoc?

It's a big decision I've been wrestling with for the last few weeks. Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 11, 2016)

:wall:

1)  Who advised you against a Recon contract?

2)  You signed a contract, you have a ship date.

3)  "_He (recruiter)  seemed very honest about this and even had a GySgt tell me the same thing."  
_
4)  How would fighting to get your contract changed get you kicked out of DEP?  Your recruiter has zero incentive to help you now; as far as he's concerned, your next stop are the yellow foot prints.

5)  Did you research the topic on line?  I did, and found a myriad of topics - here's one:  Delayed Entry Program Discharge (DEP Discharge): Marines · GI Rights Hotline: Military Discharges and Military Counseling

6)  You signed a contract, go be an ass-kicking name taking grunt.  You'll get your shot at some point.

7)  #3 above still makes me laugh out loud


----------



## AKkeith (Feb 11, 2016)

I would agree with @Ooh-Rah and wait for your responses to his questions, but I do disagree with number 2 and 6. That contract technically is not binding and if you really want a recon contract go for it.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 11, 2016)

If it was at their convenience, they would change your ship date in a heartbeat, without even talking with you. I'd tell them you want the RECON contract and take it above their heads if they fight you on it. The recruiter gave you bad information, that resulted in you accepting a contract that you truly did not want, which was later corrected by an Active Duty FORCE RECON Marine Officer.

I'd say you have a legitimate grievance that any NCO worth their salt would acknowledge and help to correct it.

But idk how the USMC works.


----------



## Renholder (Feb 11, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> :wall:



1) Recruiter and a few other Marines who've dropped from the course and went open contract.

4) If I threatened to leave the DEP, that wouldn't look good on my part. 

5) From what I've read and what you have linked, I'm pretty powerless. But other people seemed to have some luck getting their contracts changed.


----------



## Renholder (Feb 11, 2016)

Should I go straight to the commander or slowly work my way up the chain?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 11, 2016)

Renholder said:


> I learned later from Teufel that it was impossible to volunteer at SOI East since there are no Reconnaissance staff stationed there.



I kind of skipped over this part when I replied this morning, @Diamondback 2/2 picked up on it later - In no way can I advice you about Recon, but I can tell you this:

I f'ed up in high school and was not going to graduate.  The Corps was PISSED and wanted me to go to bootcamp anyway, they said I could get my GED after I finished boot.  

"NO" was the answer I gave my recruiter, and the crazy number of enlisted and officer personnel who came to see me at MEP's and questioned my patriotism, my manhood, and anything else you can think of.  Bottom line, I shipped a year later, with my High School diploma in hand.  

Best of luck to you...


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 11, 2016)

Renholder said:


> Should I go straight to the commander or slowly work my way up the chain?



With my lack of understanding of the USMC Recruiting structure and common practices, I'm not the right person to answer that for you. Plenty of Marines on here that can, and keep in mind, I'm speaking my mind on the issue and not stating that "you should do this", but more so, if it was "me this is what I would explore/try".

If you have already talked with @Teufel, I'd would ask and follow his advice, as he is very experienced in the community you wish to join.


----------



## 8654Maine (Feb 11, 2016)

You signed a contract.

Is it binding?


----------



## AKkeith (Feb 11, 2016)

Renholder said:


> 5) From what I've read and what you have linked, I'm pretty powerless.



Oh quite on the contrary. You have ALL the power. 

No one can Force you to do anything, at all, yet.
You have all the power to, contact higher, drop from the DEP, go to another recruiter, get any contract you choose. You have All the power right now. As soon as you go to MEPS that second time and leave for boot camp, then you are powerless and the next 4 years of your life are the consequence of whatever you do right now, good, or bad.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 11, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I kind of skipped over this part when I replied this morning, @Diamondback 2/2 picked up on it later - In no way can I advice you about Recon, but I can tell you this:
> 
> I f'ed up in high school and was not going to graduate.  The Corps was PISSED and wanted me to go to bootcamp anyway, they said I could get my GED after I finished boot.
> 
> ...




Jeez, that's a lot of heat placed on a highschool student. I can sorta see their point, but to pull a youngster out of school before graduation seems a bit short sighted. It is good that you stood your ground, despite some pretty nasty tactics.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 11, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Jeez, that's a lot of heat placed on a highschool student. I can sorta see their point, but to pull a youngster out of school before graduation seems a bit short sighted. It is good that you stood your ground, despite some pretty nasty tactics.



  When I told my recruiter I wanted to put off going for one year so I could repeat my senior year, he put me on a bus to MEPS to "discuss ".

Once there, They were SUCH dicks. It was the first time in my life I had to stand for principle.  I remember a corporal coming in and really giving me shit, then a major. He put a phone in front of me, told me to call my mom and let her know I'd be shipping directly to San Diego that night! ( No idea what they would have done with me, probably put me into some type of "shit platoon" until I could start a new series.)

I did call her, but to tell her what they told me and that I did not want to go until I finished high school the right way. After that I don't remember much, this was in 88' so Gulf War had not kicked up yet - maybe quotas were tougher to reach then.

In the end I held strong and shipped one year later - no worse for the wear, and I can tell you what - there is zero-point-zero chance I would have gotten my GED while in the Corps - to this day I consider waiting it out one of my strongest moments.


----------



## Hillclimb (Feb 11, 2016)

If they told you were going any other MOS, 01xx, 13xx, 06xx, and you didn't want that MOS, would you still ship?

If Recon is what you want, go for it. Fixing the problem now wont cost you much(though I'm not a recruiter, and familiar with just how "binding" that contract is prior to stepping on those yellow foot prints). Fixing it down the road is gonna cost you 2-4 years of your life. You could get to a unit, jump into a workup, the command may not want to let you go until a deployment, etc.

I don't think there's anything wrong with going 03xx, but do you really want to wait until you're locked 4 years deep into that MOS, wishing you had made the swap 4 years ago? I got convinced last minute to change to a MOS I wasn't really set on, but as a 18 year old was told "Don't worry, you'll get to do some cool things, this will be good for your career, only high ASVAB scores get this job." For the last 9 years I've been waiting to run into that recruiter so I can kick him in the nuts.

I was always under the impression everything was changeable until you get down to MCRD, because people chickening out last minute was a calculated risk.


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 11, 2016)

You are in DEP, not the Marines. You signed into DEP. if you want something make it happen. You can always re sign in to DEP. or you can suck it up and go do what you have signed up to do this far.


----------



## digrar (Feb 11, 2016)

Renholder said:


> 4) If I threatened to leave the DEP, that wouldn't look good on my part.



Depends on how you did it. "I'm quitting because the current CO of First Recon personally told me it was impossible to volunteer at SOI East since there are no Reconnaissance staff stationed there, so I want to ship on X date", shouldn't cause you too much grief.


----------



## Teufel (Feb 11, 2016)

digrar said:


> Depends on how you did it. "I'm quitting because the current CO of First Recon personally told me it was impossible to volunteer at SOI East since there are no Reconnaissance staff stationed there, so I want to ship on X date", shouldn't cause you too much grief.



This made me laugh.  Crazy how this forum works right?  How else would a poolee get personal access to one of the commanders in the community he is looking to join.  

I am not familiar with the DEP world works.  I do know that recruiters have monthly quotas to meet and he isn't worried about August until August.  All he cares about is the number of guys he ships in the required MOSes.  He certainly doesn't care about you and your needs. I would work to change your contract.


----------



## Renholder (Feb 12, 2016)

Thanks for the great replies and insight everyone. It was exactly what I was looking for as I fumble around in uncertainty. I'll report back in a few days and see how it goes.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 12, 2016)

Teufel said:


> This made me laugh.  Crazy how this forum works right?  How else would a poolee get personal access to one of the commanders in the community he is looking to join.
> 
> ...



You mean besides having your cover blown by an Aussie?  Probably never happen besides that....


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 12, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> When I told my recruiter I wanted to put off going for one year so I could repeat my senior year, he put me on a bus to MEPS to "discuss ".
> 
> Once there, They were SUCH dicks. It was the first time in my life I had to stand for principle.  I remember a corporal coming in and really giving me shit, then a major. He put a phone in front of me, told me to call my mom and let her know I'd be shipping directly to San Diego that night! ( No idea what they would have done with me, probably put me into some type of "shit platoon" until I could start a new series.)
> 
> ...



Again, good on ya for standing your ground. With a USMC 0-4 cramming a phone into the equation, it makes me wonder about the heat from above for the recruiters.




Renholder said:


> Thanks for the great replies and insight everyone. It was exactly what I was looking for as I fumble around in uncertainty. I'll report back in a few days and see how it goes.



I am glad you got the answers you need here @ ShadowSpear, and reduced the "fumbeling" you have been through . It would be great if you can keep us posted. Threads like this provide information for others to read and reflect on in the future .


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 12, 2016)

The OP did not ask this but I am curious.

Right now he is at least guaranteed to go infantry, from there he has many opportunities. However, if he fights to go in with a Recon contract and gets it,  and then for whatever reason does not make it through, he is at the mercy of the ever changing "needs of the Marine Corps".   

100 years ago when I was in, that was a guaranteed trip to supply, admin, or the kitchen.

Just something for the OP to consider as he makes this decision about what to do. 

Marines tend to bitch about how much they hate the Corps while they are in, it is 10 times worse if you are in a job you hate.


----------



## Renholder (Feb 14, 2016)

I met with the SNCOIC and laid my cards out on the table. He said that he would try to get my contract changed, but it will take some effort. Fortunately, a discharge from the DEP would still allow me to pursue other branches. He did try to play on my fear of failure to make me reconsider keeping my contract. It's too bad that I have been doing that daily for the last few months.

I have no idea if my fortitude will hold out, and I won't know until I experience the course for myself. All I can do is show up prepared and do as I'm told.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 14, 2016)

If your recruiter or SNCOIC is 1) preying on your FOF in an attempt to manipulate you to do this or that 2) causing you to reconsider based on your FOF and your already questioning yourself, then it sounds like the entire situation is fucked up on many levels. You also seem to be very influenced by the whims of others. This is your enlistment, your contract, figure out what YOU want.
Some things you might want to consider:
-Why is it you're enlisting in the Military? specifically the USMC? specifically trying to get a Recon contract?
-Are you going to continue to bend to the desires of others who won't be in your shoes/boots?
-If you're already doubting yourself and your resolve before you even step foot onto MCRD Parris Island you might want to revisit question #1 and do some serious soul searching.
I'm not trying to tell you to do one thing or another, I'm just offering some questions whose answers might help you sort things out a bit. I genuinely hope this helps.
Best of luck.


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 14, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> The OP did not ask this but I am curious.
> 
> Right now he is at least guaranteed to go infantry, from there he has many opportunities. However, if he fights to go in with a Recon contract and gets it,  and then for whatever reason does not make it through, he is at the mercy of the ever changing "needs of the Marine Corps".
> 
> ...



He would still be an infantryman before goin to Indoc right?


----------



## Teufel (Feb 14, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> He would still be an infantryman before going to Indoc right?



They used to send Marines on a recon contract through the 0311 course before attending BRPC/BRC.  They would then default to 0311 infantryman if they quit or failed the course.  It wasn't long before some recruits would sign recon contracts when the recruiter ran out of infantry contracts.  They would quit on the first day and move on to an infantry battalion.  Now recon contract Marines attend the 03 skills portion of SOI then go to BRPC/BRC.  They will go needs of the Marine Corps if they quit or fail.


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 14, 2016)

Teufel said:


> They used to send Marines on a recon contract through the 0311 course before attending BRPC/BRC.  They would then default to 0311 infantryman if they quit or failed the course.  It wasn't long before some recruits would sign recon contracts when the recruiter ran out of infantry contracts.  They would quit on the first day and move on to an infantry battalion.  Now recon contract Marines attend the 03 skills portion of SOI then go to BRPC/BRC.  They will go needs of the Marine Corps if they quit or fail.



So they aren't 03's? Makes sense, I kind of wish the Army would wake up and do the same thing with 18X contracts.


----------



## Teufel (Feb 14, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> So they aren't 03's? Makes sense, I kind of with the Army would wake up and do the same thing with 18X contracts.



Well they are 03XXs.  All infantry Marines attend a two week block of common infantry skills before moving on to their MOS specialities: rifleman, machine gunner, mortarman etc. Marines on a recon contract go through the common skills package before attending the Basic Recon Prep Course. The Marine in this case has not graduated from any of the infantry packages and technically does not have an MOS once he fails out of BRC.  I'm sure some Marines are recycled back to the 03 field but I'm not sure how the Marine Corps determines what MOS to send him to at that point.


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 14, 2016)

Teufel said:


> Well they are 03XXs.  All infantry Marines attend a two week block of common infantry skills before moving on to their MOS specialities: rifleman, machine gunner, mortarman etc. Marines on a recon contract go through the common skills package before attending the Basic Recon Prep Course. The Marine in this case has not graduated from any of the infantry packages and technically does not have an MOS once he fails out of BRC.  I'm sure some Marines are recycled back to the 03 field but I'm not sure how the Marine Corps determines what MOS to send him to at that point.



Smart.


----------



## Teufel (Feb 14, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> Smart.



The Marine Corps will always get theirs!


----------



## Derdang (Feb 15, 2016)

You can always look into Army Rangers, which would help you in the long run of getting into a better career.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 15, 2016)

Renholder said:


> I have no idea if my fortitude will hold out, and I won't know until I experience the course for myself. All I can do is show up prepared and do as I'm told.



...and want it so bad you will love every minute of that tough course and never give up.


----------



## Teufel (Feb 16, 2016)

Derdang said:


> You can always look into Army Rangers, which would help you in the long run of getting into a better career.



It depends on what you define as a better career.  I'm not saying that the Army Rangers are better or worse than Recon. Every branch and special operations community is different.  There is one thing that Marine Recon can offer this young man that the Army Rangers cannot: the title United States Marine.  There are some, myself included, who would not trade that title and the brotherhood I've experienced as a Marine for anything.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 16, 2016)

Teufel said:


> There are some, myself included, who would not trade that title and the brotherhood I've experienced as a Marine for anything.



Outstanding, the same should be said by every person in every branch.


----------



## LeftFootRightFoot (Feb 16, 2016)

SkrewzLoose said:


> -If you're already doubting yourself and your resolve before you even step foot onto MCRD Parris Island you might want to revisit question #1 and do some serious soul searching.
> I'm not trying to tell you to do one thing or another, I'm just offering some questions whose answers might help you sort things out a bit. I genuinely hope this helps.
> Best of luck.



I disagree with this. I've never considered myself a bad ass or inherently talented, I'm very much an average guy who's just chasing his dreams. That being said I wanted to be a Marine since I was like 13 years old. A scout/sniper to be specific (yea yea, I know) so much so that I even quit hunting to focus more on target shooting and made my own ghillie suit in high school. Even with all this fanaticism, and my two year long journey to go to Parris Island, when I went to that hotel I was filled with anxiety, fear, and self-doubt. All unfounded emotions my imagination was torturing me with. That bus ride felt like a trip to the gallows and plenty of ideas of how to get out of this swirled through my head. I couldn't quit though. Quitting lasts forever and looking back I can't believe I even considered it. To make a long story medium, all that fear was washed away as soon as the DIs came out screaming. Your imagination and fear of the unknown will always be the worst of it.

My point is fear and self-doubt are normal, just recognize them as what they are - false illusions. Everyone is going to have a different personal experience, my advice is to look at what your heart is telling you to do, the dream you know you'll regret having not chased as an old man, and just fucking jump, brother. It's worth it. Nothing is more painful than regretting not following your heart for the rest of your life.



Teufel said:


> Well they are 03XXs.  All infantry Marines attend a two week block of common infantry skills before moving on to their MOS specialities:



I believe it is 4 weeks of 0300 and 5 weeks of MOS specific unless it has changed in the past few years.


----------



## Molinaro (Feb 16, 2016)

To the original poster, keep chasing your dream. I've never served as a recruiter but I spoke to a close friend of mine who has and he assured me that any recruiter would gladly change your ship date rather than to have you leave the DEP.


----------



## Derdang (Feb 17, 2016)

Teufel said:


> It depends on what you define as a better career.  I'm not saying that the Army Rangers are better or worse than Recon. Every branch and special operations community is different.  There is one thing that Marine Recon can offer this young man that the Army Rangers cannot: the title United States Marine.  There are some, myself included, who would not trade that title and the brotherhood I've experienced as a Marine for anything.


When you get to Recon or MARSOC, and you want to keep striving to be the best.  It's a lot easier to go to the next level if you are part of the Army then it is if you are a Marine.  But if you plan on just staying Recon or MARSOC for rest of your career then you have nothing to worry about and will have a great career.


----------



## Teufel (Feb 17, 2016)

Derdang said:


> When you get to Recon or MARSOC, and you want to keep striving to be the best.  It's a lot easier to go to the next level if you are part of the Army then it is if you are a Marine.  But if you plan on just staying Recon or MARSOC for rest of your career then you have nothing to worry about and will have a great career.



Very few Marines or Soldiers make it to the next level.  Recruits are like high school football players and the "next level" is like the NFL.  It's not wise to make career choices based on who is slightly more likely to make the pros.  Everyone has to pass the same selection and everyone has the same standards.  If the original poster fails to make it into recon for whatever reason, he will still be a Marine assuming that he makes it through boot camp.  If he fails to make it through the Rangers then he will be a soldier that wishes he was a Marine.   Which I guess is all of the Army anyway... or at least that is what @x SF med keeps telling me.


----------



## Derdang (Feb 17, 2016)

I agree with you.  Just adding input to things that I've learned over time.  Being in a unit that is a part of SOCOM is nice in two ways.  You get better training and assets allocated to you, and it helps in some jobs having been a part of SOCOM.  But in my opinion if you're going to join the Marine Corps, that going Recon is the best route then if you want join MARSOC you can do it when your eligible to try out.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 17, 2016)

LeftFootRightFoot said:


> I believe it is 4 weeks of 0300 and 5 weeks of MOS specific unless it has changed in the past few years.




It was 4 weeks infantry training and 5 weeks machine gun school (which was essentially advanced infantry training with m60s) when I went thru in ancient times. Then 3 more weeks running up and down hills at Camp Margarita with full rucks.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 17, 2016)

Teufel said:


> Very few Marines or Soldiers make it to the next level.  Recruits are like high school football players and the "next level" is like the NFL.  It's not wise to make career choices based on who is slightly more likely to make the pros.  Everyone has to pass the same selection and everyone has the same standards.  If the original poster fails to make it into recon for whatever reason, he will still be a Marine assuming that he makes it through boot camp.  If he fails to make it through the Rangers then he will be a soldier that wishes he was a Marine.   Which I guess is all of the Army anyway... or at least that is what @x SF med keeps telling me.



Well said, Sir...  but did you have to use my name in vain?  That really hurt my feels, and I'm going to have to report you to POTUS, aren't you part of the kinder gentler RECON?


----------



## 8654Maine (Feb 17, 2016)

You've got feelings?


----------



## Teufel (Feb 19, 2016)

x SF med said:


> Well said, Sir...  but did you have to use my name in vain?  That really hurt my feels, and I'm going to have to report you to POTUS, aren't you part of the kinder gentler RECON?



I'm surprised I still have a job honestly given my temperament and personality.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 19, 2016)

Teufel said:


> I'm surprised I still have a job honestly given my temperament and personality.



It's hard to fire a badass Recon Marine,  temperament and personality have to match the job description.


----------



## Teufel (Feb 20, 2016)

x SF med said:


> It's hard to fire a badass Recon Marine,  temperament and personality have to match the job description.



I still have six months to be fired before I rotate out.  Nothing is impossible.  Also, I haven't NJPed a single Marine since I've been in command.  Not one.  I've dropped quite a few Marines from the company but I haven't given anyone any paper.  I have my fingers crossed.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 20, 2016)

Teufel said:


> I still have six months to be fired before I rotate out.  Nothing is impossible.  Also, I haven't NJPed a single Marine since I've been in command.  Not one.  I've dropped quite a few Marines from the company but I haven't given anyone any paper.  I have my fingers crossed.



they're a-skeerd a ya...  you kin be kinda mean and ornery, by yer own words 'n all....


----------



## Ranger Psych (Feb 20, 2016)

Well, let's be honest. 99 times out of 100, within "the community" as it were, NJP is reserved for those who fuck up to the point that a smoke session or whatnot is not enough, but also have the capacity, capability, and displayed tenacity where they fucked up good, but not good enough to send them down the road.

As such, it's a rare thing simply because people in the community typically go big or go home when it comes to doing things fantastically, or fucking up.


----------



## Renholder (Feb 28, 2016)

First off, thanks for all the amazing responses all around. I feel spoiled.

I spent the last few weeks being terribly sick and it really did zap the motivation out of me. My gut told me to stick with the 03 contract and that my chance will come eventually. A contract seemed like the right idea but it just didn't feel right. Heck, I felt ashamed for some reason. I wasn't sure how to respond to the great advice you guys have given me or if I should even reply at all. 

Well, it turns out that I should really trust my gut more. Thanks to Teufel, SOI East guys will get a chance to try out for Recon now. It's an enormous opportunity and it almost seems like a dream. I ship next week on the 7th and all I have to say is that I'm pretty darn excited.

Thanks again everyone, all of your replies contributed to that gut feeling in some way or another.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 28, 2016)

Best of success to you. Regardless of how things turn out, report back and let us know your status!


----------



## Teufel (Mar 2, 2016)

Renholder said:


> First off, thanks for all the amazing responses all around. I feel spoiled.
> 
> I spent the last few weeks being terribly sick and it really did zap the motivation out of me. My gut told me to stick with the 03 contract and that my chance will come eventually. A contract seemed like the right idea but it just didn't feel right. Heck, I felt ashamed for some reason. I wasn't sure how to respond to the great advice you guys have given me or if I should even reply at all.
> 
> ...




Well the Master Guns at the Recon Training Company did the heavy lifting.  I just make suggestions and ask questions.


----------



## digrar (Mar 2, 2016)

The chain in action. Officers being good idea fairy's and NCOs making dreams come true. 

When was the last time someone called you a fairy Teufel? :-"


----------



## Teufel (Mar 3, 2016)

digrar said:


> The chain in action. Officers being good idea fairy's and NCOs making dreams come true.
> 
> When was the last time someone called you a fairy Teufel? :-"



Never to my face!


----------



## Teufel (Mar 3, 2016)

Teufel said:


> Never to my face!



I would post one of those winky faces to indicate that I am joking but I don't do emoticons


----------



## Renholder (Jul 24, 2016)

I'm at the split for SOI East and I'm told there are no Recon slots to fill for my class. Depressing. Very depressing.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 24, 2016)

Renholder said:


> I'm at the split for SOI East and I'm told there are no Recon slots to fill for my class. Depressing. Very depressing.



Keep your head up and be the best Marine you can be. It will come.


----------



## Teufel (Jul 24, 2016)

Renholder said:


> I'm at the split for SOI East and I'm told there are no Recon slots to fill for my class. Depressing. Very depressing.


Put in a package after you get a deployment under your belt


----------



## Brandon E (Jul 26, 2016)

If this hasn't been resolved yet, anyone can volunteer for BRC now. It's up to you to make it. Don't quit.


----------



## Teufel (Aug 1, 2016)

@Michal006 you disagree with my post?  I know you have a ton of experience in the subject matter, please enlighten me how my opinion is off target.


----------



## Ferret (Oct 27, 2016)

Derdang said:


> You can always look into Army Rangers, which would help you in the long run of getting into a better career.


Sorry to bring back an old thread, but out of curiosity, why do you say this? I am currently working with the Army to try and get an 11x Option 40 but I would be lying if I didn't also think about walking next door to the Marine Corps recruitment center considering some of the B.S. I've had to deal with trying to get this contract. Is there a reason someone shouldn't look to go into the Marine Corps and and rather pursue the 75th Ranger Regiment?


----------

